# Bought plants today but one is a mystery



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Went to LFS today and bought some plants for my fish tank. I bought Anubias X 2 and anacharis bundle of and some java fern and java moss all without a problem but then I laid my eyes upon a plant that didnt have a tag but the "fish expert assured me that it was a low light low maintence palnt so I snatched it up and planted in my aquarium (29 gallon) . It is a very cool looking small leaf type of plant that was sold in bundled form so I planted that way. I have a book called the Mini Encyclopedia of Aquarium plants but the unidentified plant that I bought looks like several of the species in the book. Anyways I was wondering if anyone can tell me what this species is and if it is indeed a low light and low maintence? Here is the pics and its the one behind the fish in the bank of the tank and the anubias but the one behind that.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm no plant expert, but that looks like moneywort to me and it didn't do well in my low light tank. I ended up with stems with no leaves, but I don't know if it was the light that was the problem or the plant-murdering dwarf gourami.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like the moneywort I used to have. It didn't look quite the same though. Mine didn't have the things on the top of the plant. The moneywort did really well in my tank, but I had fairly strong lights in it. No CO2 or ferts though.


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Ha well I have a traid of dwarf gouramis so thats not good. They seem to be more interested in the anacharis and java moss. I did put in the direct light just in case. In the second picture it is the plant that is all lit up.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to have some of that and it grew well at one point but then it got infested with that dam bba so I tossed it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

looks just like the bocpa i just bought.


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Is bacopa and moneywort the same plant basically? It definately looks like those from the pictures that I have looked at. Is it right that I have planted it in bundles of around 4 stems?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

No they are not. The bacopa Zebra has is bacopa caroliniana while the traditional money wart is bacopa monnieri. They look very similar but the caroliniana has larger, bushier leafs.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought some! It melted away within 6mths to a year. I wouldn't recommend it from personal experience


----------

